# So Who's Done?



## steamboat1 (Apr 12, 2016)

I already thought my trip before last was it. Then I went up again last week not expecting much & had a great 3 days. Said my goodbyes to the mountain & some friends not expecting to drive up again. Can't get the bug out of my system & with the nice long range forecast I plan on heading up again this week. Might be the last trip then again it might not. So who's thrown in the towel on this season? I certainly thought I did but nope.


----------



## BeefyBoy50 (Apr 12, 2016)

Well, I thought my last day on skis was almost a month ago at whistler but lo and behold Big Boulder in the Poconos managed to stay open through the 60 and even 70 degree days so I got out two weeks ago. Now I'm trying to get one more weekend in this season, whether that means a may trip up to Killington/Tuckerman or a trip out west - but I don't have a lot of money to spend so I'm probably not going to be able to follow through on that last one.

Definitely can't get "the bug" out of my system though... I suspect that's the reason most of us are on here.


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 12, 2016)

I'll go as long as Wildcat goes, then switch to SR as long as the price and weather is right.


----------



## cdskier (Apr 12, 2016)

Usually I love skiing as long as possible in the spring while Sugarbush is still open...this year I'm just not feeling it though. I think I'm mostly just at a point where I'm tired of this season and just want to move on. This weekend looks like a perfect spring weekend, but I don't know if I can motivate myself to drive up there.


----------



## yeggous (Apr 12, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> I'll go as long as Wildcat goes, then switch to SR as long as the price and weather is right.



This, 100%. I may make one day trip to K-Mart to burn my remaining Ski VT voucher.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Madroch (Apr 12, 2016)

Done save possibly  a May day on superstar.  Would love to ski this sat if forecast is correct but no can do.


----------



## skiMEbike (Apr 12, 2016)

Stuck on 36 days right now....Planning to get to 40+, starting with a 3 day weekend coming up for Reggae at the Loaf.  It is lining up to be a good weekend of Spring skiing, debauchery, and enjoying the sights/sounds on the beach.   We may not have the Reggae snow pack that we are accustomed to, but we will have plenty of Sunshine with temps in the 50's which is equally important for making a successful Reggae weekend.

Get up to the Loaf this weekend!!


----------



## catsup948 (Apr 12, 2016)

I'm probably done lift service skiing.  Too much to do on the weekends.  I'll skin midweek until the snow melts.  Hopefully I can make it into May a bit.


----------



## JimG. (Apr 12, 2016)

cdskier said:


> Usually I love skiing as long as possible in the spring while Sugarbush is still open...this year I'm just not feeling it though. I think I'm mostly just at a point where I'm tired of this season and just want to move on. This weekend looks like a perfect spring weekend, but I don't know if I can motivate myself to drive up there.



This.

Trying to motivate to get up to K this Fri and Sat, not sure I'll make it.


----------



## drjeff (Apr 12, 2016)

If the weather is nice the weekend of the 23rd/24th, I might add to my total with a trip to Killington, as my wife and kids are away that weekend, and my "to do" list at home is quite manageable now!  

If the weather isn't nice, then I can be done and happy with my 50 day total that I've logged this season.....


----------



## SkiFanE (Apr 12, 2016)

cdskier said:


> Usually I love skiing as long as possible in the spring while Sugarbush is still open...this year I'm just not feeling it though. I think I'm mostly just at a point where I'm tired of this season and just want to move on. This weekend looks like a perfect spring weekend, but I don't know if I can motivate myself to drive up there.



My feelings too. There were no woods or glades this year. Some bumps. But this spring has been kinda sucky for spring bumps. I'm bored. Have 100million things to do at home that have been severely neglected all winter. Already took one mt bike ride and I'm starting to look forward to that more than another trip down a blue or black icy trail. Sigh.....usually I ski into May with great enthusiasm.


----------



## cdskier (Apr 12, 2016)

SkiFanE said:


> My feelings too. There were no woods or glades this year. Some bumps. But this spring has been kinda sucky for spring bumps. I'm bored.



Nice to see I'm not alone. I think a lot of what you said hit the nail on the head. I didn't make it into the woods once and there really haven't been that many fun bumps this year. For spring bumps many of the trails still open are either too thin or have too much ice underneath to properly bump up. :sad:


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 12, 2016)

Ask me on 5.31 after Snowbird closes.


----------



## steamboat1 (Apr 12, 2016)

thetrailboss said:


> Ask me on 5.31 after Snowbird closes.


Read they're closing the tram after this weekend & the Peruvian chair the following weekend. I'd guess you can still access that side off either Little Cloud or Mineral Basin lifts.


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 12, 2016)

steamboat1 said:


> Read they're closing the tram after this weekend & the Peruvian chair the following weekend. I'd guess you can still access that side off either Little Cloud or Mineral Basin lifts.



Right, the Tram is closing for cable replacement.  Peruvian side will be closed.  Gad and Mineral Basin (2/3 of the resort) will still be open.

http://www.snowbird.com/springpass/


----------



## steamboat1 (Apr 12, 2016)

Alta is closing this weekend & only plans to reopen the following weekend then that's it.

I wonder when K will go to a weekend only schedule? I think it will be earlier than May this season.


----------



## HowieT2 (Apr 12, 2016)

I'm done.  Had a great weekend last and want to leave it on a high note.


----------



## WWF-VT (Apr 12, 2016)

This season has sucked and it's difficult to get motivated when we are already down to limited open terrain and boring skiing.  Last weekend was sunny with temperature in the 20's and 30's at Sugarbush and the place was a ghost town.  Skiing was on fast and firm snow and more like mid December than spring skiing on the first weekend in April.   I will still make it to Sugarbush for a few more weekends but I have more fun hiking at Mt Ellen with my dog than I do skiing at Lincoln Peak.


----------



## 4aprice (Apr 12, 2016)

Done.   20 days, not a great count, but had a great 6 day western trip that couldn't be matched by anything back here so I'm content.  

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## tumbler (Apr 12, 2016)

Was done but the weekend weather forecast is starting to get the juices going...it is only Tuesday though....


----------



## MG Skier (Apr 12, 2016)

Not done, I hope! Only 6 days in! Hoping to head up to Jay Peak one last time unless it snows, then twice! So much for my projected 20 days. It would be awesome if I could hit 10!


----------



## Kleetus (Apr 12, 2016)

Heading up for what may be the last hurrah this weekend at Tremblant since they extended the season. May try to get 1 more bonus day in at K-mart after that depending on how they hold up.


----------



## machski (Apr 12, 2016)

Be at SR Sunday and Monday, get a day in midweek at K (assuming they stay open mid week) next week then weekends SR and midweek day(s) if able at K into may.  Planning the K tri assuming they make it.


----------



## Smellytele (Apr 12, 2016)

Thursday at K should be it for me


----------



## Bumpsis (Apr 12, 2016)

I threw in the towel quite some time ago. Usually, I always look forward to spring skiing, sun, corn, hero moguls (corn moguls). But this year, all these expectations were dashed. This is the first time that I encountered "spring ice" - the very hard, compacted cover that instead of just transforming itself into at least mashed potatoes, stayed as one uniform cover but it was just wet ice. Yeah, it was softer than its lower temp form, but just not fun.
With the weather staying somewhat warm(ish), it made more sense to start getting into biking shape. Bring on La Nina!!!!


----------



## snoseek (Apr 12, 2016)

13 more days of lift served for me here and i intend to get out most of them now that work has slowed.

After that maybe some touring in the la sals and maybe a day or two at abasin or snowbird.

I usually like to close it down back east but thats not likely happening 

Sent from my LG-H345 using Tapatalk


----------



## xwhaler (Apr 12, 2016)

25 days in and hopefully a final hurrah this wknd at Wildcat if my son wants to do some laps on the Snowcat
Time to start golf and boating seasons


----------



## MommaBear (Apr 12, 2016)

cdskier said:


> Nice to see I'm not alone. I think a lot of what you said hit the nail on the head. I didn't make it into the woods once and there really haven't been that many fun bumps this year. For spring bumps many of the trails still open are either too thin or have too much ice underneath to properly bump up. :sad:



Definitely not alone.  I've been trying to get up to Sugarbush to use some prepaid vouchers but my husband's been dragging his feet - no woods, no soft bumps, he's bored.  Doesn't think its worth the ride or cost of lodging.  Don't want to be done, but certainly looking like it at this point.


----------



## chuckstah (Apr 12, 2016)

If the forecast holds, this looks like a full on spring skiing weekend.  Planning on 3 days between Sugarloaf and SR.  Still need to work out the details and convince my deadbeat friends that there is still snow.  Or at least get couch privileges! Two more SR weekends after this one if it lasts, which is questionable by what I saw Sunday.  Then a day or 2 on Superstar if it lasts into May?


----------



## ALLSKIING (Apr 12, 2016)

I'll be skiing fri sat sun!


----------



## abc (Apr 12, 2016)

This is a self-selected group. Those who are done are not reading the forum any more. Only the hopeful remains. (and the hard core who are still skiing, of course).

I thought I was done when I came back from Mammoth. My limitation is time off from work. Condition in the northeast is poor and I didnt' think I have the time to go out west again. But as it turns out, there's a low period at work. i wrangled a long weekend and scored a cheap ticket to Calgary. So I'll have a few more days tacked on to end my season on a high note! (not that the last day at Mammoth wasn't already a high http://forums.alpinezone.com/showth...ny-misfortune-but-no-I-didn-t-miss-the-powder!)


----------



## steamboat1 (Apr 13, 2016)

Smellytele said:


> Thursday at K should be it for me


I'll be there in about 10hrs.(Wed.). Thurs. Fri. too. Yeah skiing sucks, to icy, no woods, no bumps. Damn I must be nuts. Honestly those not there if they could be are the nutty ones. I'm sure I'll have a blast.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Apr 13, 2016)

abc said:


> This is a self-selected group. Those who are done are not reading the forum any more.



This^

It looks like some of the best conditions of the season are coming up.  I'm not done.  



Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Vortex (Apr 13, 2016)

Going to Colorado for a long weekend and then two more weekends at the River if all goes well.  May first will be it.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Apr 13, 2016)

I thought I was done but this weather forecast has me wanting more.Looking at SR and the parking lot party at Barker.


----------



## Smellytele (Apr 13, 2016)

steamboat1 said:


> I'll be there in about 10hrs.(Wed.). Thurs. Fri. too. Yeah skiing sucks, to icy, no woods, no bumps. Damn I must be nuts. Honestly those not there if they could be are the nutty ones. I'm sure I'll have a blast.



Let me know how it skis Weds. Not that it matters I am skiing Thursday anyway.


----------



## The Sneak (Apr 13, 2016)

Stowe with up to 8" fresh last wknd...was prob it for me.

Just got my road bike ready - treated myself to fulcrum zero wheels and Ultegra 6800 brakes ...

So I am prob done barring something unforeseen. Wish I were headed to Reggae wknd tho.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cdskier (Apr 13, 2016)

The perfect spring forecast for this weekend has me starting to feel the urge to drive back up to Sugarbush on Friday after work...


----------



## teleo (Apr 13, 2016)

cdskier said:


> The perfect spring forecast for this weekend has me starting to feel the urge to drive back up to Sugarbush on Friday after work...


Gotta be done  Seasons not over yet.


----------



## cdskier (Apr 13, 2016)

teleo said:


> Gotta be done  Seasons not over yet.



May just ski Saturday though and not Sunday if I go. I won't feel like driving 5 hours home by myself on Sunday if I ski that day...


----------



## teleo (Apr 13, 2016)

Sat will be the more happening day.  Me thinks there are quad pack tix out there that will show up.  I'll squeeze every last minute out sun. Likely last day of season for me.


----------



## cdskier (Apr 13, 2016)

I wouldn't be surprised at all if people are trying to sell or even give away quad pack tickets in the parking lot on Saturday. I'm curious to see the "Pizza and Pint Pavilion" that they plan on setting up at the base of Steins...


----------



## teleo (Apr 13, 2016)

cdskier said:


> I'm curious to see the "Pizza and Pint Pavilion" that they plan on setting up at the base of Steins...



The pizza oven hooked to a cat always looks interesting.  Pizza and pint pavilion for steins challenge will be interesting[emoji2]


----------



## catskir (Apr 14, 2016)

So is the Cat done? No bragging rights of last in NH if they throw in the towel.


----------



## yeggous (Apr 14, 2016)

catskir said:


> So is the Cat done? No bragging rights of last in NH if they throw in the towel.



Supposedly they are opening this weekend, and an outside chance of the following weekend if it stays cold.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## SIKSKIER (Apr 14, 2016)

catskir said:


> So is the Cat done? No bragging rights of last in NH if they throw in the towel.



This weekend looks beautiful with bluebird skies predicted and temps in the upper 50s & 60s. T his weekend we'll have the Wildcat Pub Open only for F&B and we'll have live music on Saturday with Live Steer playing some sweet covers.  Ski school, rentals and nursery programs are finished for the season.  

Check back with us by Thursday for updates on our plans for weekend lift operations. Our Operations team will be working hard to keep our snow surfaces in shape so we can provide you the best skiing and riding conditions possible.

Wishing all a great week and look forward to seeing you for another Wildcat Weekend


----------



## boston_e (Apr 14, 2016)

We could be done but not 100% sure.  Commitments in the flatlands this weekend, but am considering going up next weekend pending the weather / what it looks like up at Killington.

But if I'm done, I'm OK with getting the bike out.


----------



## LasersInTheTaiga (Apr 14, 2016)

Ever since I went skiing in Austria, I've always wished American mountains would set up actual on-slope bars. So I think I'll head out on Saturday just for the chance to see/drink at this. 



cdskier said:


> I wouldn't be surprised at all if people are trying to sell or even give away quad pack tickets in the parking lot on Saturday. I'm curious to see the "Pizza and Pint Pavilion" that they plan on setting up at the base of Steins...


----------



## Edd (Apr 14, 2016)

I'm done. Just spent two days at Sugarloaf. 29 days this season.


----------



## ChicoKat (Apr 14, 2016)

Both Q's and Stenger!


----------



## cdskier (Apr 14, 2016)

LasersInTheTaiga said:


> Ever since I went skiing in Austria, I've always wished American mountains would set up actual on-slope bars. So I think I'll head out on Saturday just for the chance to see/drink at this.



I'll be there! Heading up tomorrow after work. I've convinced myself that I can't pass up this weekend.


----------



## jack97 (Apr 15, 2016)

boston_e said:


> We could be done but not 100% sure.  Commitments in the flatlands this weekend, but am considering going up next weekend pending the weather / what it looks like up at Killington.
> 
> But if I'm done, I'm OK with getting the bike out.



Was up there yesterday, great spring conditions. Got to poach some soft bumps. Looks like the gondola base area is on it's last legs, large area of mud and bare spots. Superstar glacier is still massive, they claim 30 foot as of 3/1, it's still tall (hard to say the actual height given there's no marker to the soil).


----------



## Smellytele (Apr 15, 2016)

jack97 said:


> Was up there yesterday, great spring conditions. Got to poach some soft bumps. Looks like the gondola base area is on it's last legs, large area of mud and bare spots. Superstar glacier is still massive, they claim 30 foot as of 3/1, it's still tall (hard to say the actual height given there's no marker to the soil).



Highline had some good soft bumps yesterday. Can't see it making it past today maybe Saturday. Rumor is that the K1 is done after this weekend and then it will be just the superstar area. They will lose some over there as well -launch pad/upper part of bittersweet for sure.


----------



## tnt1234 (Apr 15, 2016)

Re: the OP title "So Who's Done?"

Jay Peak...



(Too soon?)


----------



## Savemeasammy (Apr 15, 2016)

Ok, since this thread has turned into a bit of a killington thread, here are some pics from yesterday.  


Highline.  This softened up well before superstar.  I entered by ducking a rope, and it was getting thin there, but there is also access from Conclusion.  I'm not sure how that entrance is holding up.  


Superstar.   This is where the better lines were found.  Unfortunately it was only bumped up on skiers right a bit above the bottom headwall to the bottom.   Hopefully they let more of the trail bump up over the weekend.  


Superstar.  


There is some boiler underneath!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Bostonian (Apr 15, 2016)

Tomorrow will be my last I think.  heading up to Wildcat for a couple of runs (since I will be with family)


----------



## jack97 (Apr 15, 2016)

After I ducked the rope, I saw a patroller and was trying to get my story in order... he was on top of the bump field but seemed pre occupied about the line he was going to take. So I just went by and took the the line ahead of me. 

Turns out lots of people were poaching it, just before lunch you can see it riding up superstar.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Apr 15, 2016)

I saw a patroller also.  I believe it was officially open, but from a different access point.   


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Smellytele (Apr 15, 2016)

Savemeasammy said:


> I saw a patroller also.  I believe it was officially open, but from a different access point.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



Yes it was roped off at the plowed up snow bank but 20 feet down after the lift you could enter. The entrance was thin and a little iced up. No real reason to duck the rope though.


----------



## steamboat1 (Apr 15, 2016)

Killington sucks, don't go there.


----------



## Riverskier (Apr 16, 2016)

One more for sure at the Loaf on Thursday 4/21. If the River makes 5/1 I will be there, but skiing like Thursday is my last day of the season.


----------



## Dickc (Apr 16, 2016)

Hit Killington today, and will go up to Sunday River for next weekend.  That will about do it for me.  Total should be 40 days.


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 16, 2016)

Hoping for one more Saturday at Wildcat and then we will see


----------



## ALLSKIING (Apr 16, 2016)

Tomorrow and probably 2 more sometime in the next few weeks.


----------



## dlague (Apr 16, 2016)

We are hoping to make it into June.  A Basin is targeting June 5th.


----------



## Cannonball (Apr 17, 2016)

I'm done. 
Over and out.


----------



## snoseek (Apr 17, 2016)

Im skiing the next 7 days and after that maybe a random day touring or abasin on my trip back east but realistically im satisfied and ready for riding bikes. Exaxt count not sure but ill pass 80

Sent from my LG-H345 using Tapatalk


----------



## Los (Apr 18, 2016)

We were at Wildcat and Cannon last weekend, and Jay yesterday. We're done now. As terrible as this season was, we still skied nearly every saturday and sunday for a solid 5 months, plus a trip to colorado and some night skiing mid week. We definitely made the most of it.


----------



## mikec142 (Apr 18, 2016)

Saddest day of the year on Sunday.  Took the ski rack off the car and returned my kids leased skis.  With Passover this weekend and the 5 Boro Bike Tour the following weekend...we are done.


----------



## steamboat1 (Apr 18, 2016)

mikec142 said:


> Saddest day of the year on Sunday.  Took the ski rack off the car and returned my kids leased skis.  With Passover this weekend and the 5 Boro Bike Tour the following weekend...we are done.


What are they charging for bib for the 5 Boro Bike Tour nowdays? My wife & I used to ride it but when the bib price went to $125 we stopped. That was several years ago. I remember when it cost next to nothing for a bib.


----------



## NHSkier13 (Apr 18, 2016)

Sadly, *MARCH 6* at Waterville Valley was my last...

Normally I end around this time, or at least end on the $1 tickets on April 1st...


----------



## mikec142 (Apr 18, 2016)

steamboat1 said:


> What are they charging for bib for the 5 Boro Bike Tour nowdays? My wife & I used to ride it but when the bib price went to $125 we stopped. That was several years ago. I remember when it cost next to nothing for a bib.



Pretty sure that I paid around $95 plus a small service charge for using a credit card.  I wonder if it's gone down because there are so many more riders.  I just looked at my bank statement...with the service charge it was $102 and change.


----------



## steamboat1 (Apr 18, 2016)

mikec142 said:


> Pretty sure that I paid around $95 plus a small service charge for using a credit card.*  I wonder if it's gone down because there are so many more riders.*  I just looked at my bank statement...with the service charge it was $102 and change.


Actually they limit the number of bibs they sell & have for years. They sell out early. Maybe I just misremembered the price we paid last time we rode. Have fun, it's a great ride if the weather cooperates.


----------



## mikec142 (Apr 18, 2016)

steamboat1 said:


> Actually they limit the number of bibs they sell & have for years. They sell out early. Maybe I just misremembered the price we paid last time we rode. Have fun, it's a great ride if the weather cooperates.



It is a ton of fun.  This will be my fourth year.


----------



## steamboat1 (Apr 19, 2016)

Thought I was done last week again (3rd time now). Got a call from one of "Da Boyz" last night who said a couple of them are heading to VT. for a long weekend Thurs. evening. They're off from work Fri. because of Passover. He even offered to pick me up & give me a ride. How can I resist such an offer. Better yet Killington will start honoring my mid-week pass this weekend so skiing is paid for. Looks like I'll have a couple of more days coming up.


----------



## abc (Apr 19, 2016)

steamboat1 said:


> Actually they limit the number of bibs they sell & have for years. They sell out early. Maybe I just misremembered the price we paid last time we rode. Have fun, it's a great ride if the weather cooperates.


You didn't mis-remember. There's a sliding scale depending on when you register. But nowadays, it sell out so early the later pricing doesn't apply at all. You're either in at the lower price or you're out. 

I used to ride it, back when it was only in the 20k rider range. It was quite a zoo (and a party) even at that. So can't imagine what it's like now with double the ridership. But maybe they figured out how to run it finally. 

I did the Montreal one, Tour de Lil several times. They run it a lot better, 40k riders but no blockage. Much smoother.


----------



## Sons of Thunder (Apr 19, 2016)

steamboat1 said:


> Thought I was done last week again (3rd time now). Got a call from one of "Da Boyz" last night who said a couple of them are heading to VT. for a long weekend Thurs. evening. They're off from work Fri. because of Passover. He even offered to pick me up & give me a ride. How can I resist such an offer. Better yet Killington will start honoring my mid-week pass this weekend so skiing is paid for. Looks like I'll have a couple of more days coming up.



So jealous, have fun shredding for all of us. I'm still trying to get a couple of days in on the very last days of April but this weekend is probably the last prime conditions to be had. Forecast is looking warm and wet all of next week.


----------



## steamboat1 (Apr 19, 2016)

LOL.... and free lunch Sat. too for passholders.

Such a deal.

_"Don't miss the Dazed and Defrosted Music Festival this Saturday, April 23. Plus, we're showing our appreciation to our 2015-16 Killington and Pico Season Pass holders with a complimentary BBQ lunch, giveaways and prizes Saturday afternoon too​"._


----------



## mikec142 (Apr 20, 2016)

abc said:


> You didn't mis-remember. There's a sliding scale depending on when you register. But nowadays, it sell out so early the later pricing doesn't apply at all. You're either in at the lower price or you're out.
> 
> I used to ride it, back when it was only in the 20k rider range. It was quite a zoo (and a party) even at that. So can't imagine what it's like now with double the ridership. But maybe they figured out how to run it finally.
> 
> I did the Montreal one, Tour de Lil several times. They run it a lot better, 40k riders but no blockage. Much smoother.



They limit the ride to 32k riders and now they send them off in 4 waves in 45 minute intervals.  Even so, it's pretty stop and go for the first few miles until you get through Central Park.  Once you're through the park it's smooth sailing.


----------



## abc (Apr 20, 2016)

In the Montreal ride, you get a starting time assigned to you at the time of your registration. So the starting is basically continuous, over a window of several hours. 

The 5 boro ride has some special limitations, namely the bottlenecks created by the bridges. There's only so many riders can get through at the same time. Same problem with getting through Central Park. 

But the bigger problem for the 5 Boro tour is they still try to wrap up the ride in too short a time. So that necessitate bunching up of riders, creating crowding situation. 

Montreal spreads the ride over a much longer time window. A lot more civilized.


----------



## machski (Apr 20, 2016)

I'm just bummed the Beast canceled the triathlon this year.  That just means I'll be another year (or two) older before I can run it again.


----------



## shwilly (Apr 23, 2016)

I'm done today. I can accept it after one last fun slushy day dodging rocks, streams, and mud puddles at SR.

I end up with 16 days, not exactly setting any records. The best thing about this year was that my kids got a lot better and we had fun skiing together as a family. With halfway reasonable weather we will get many weekends next year. I think I will finally learn to ski.


----------



## ironhippy (Apr 24, 2016)

Last day today, it'll be a short one too.

47 days total, which is quite a bit considering the winter we've had and the fact that I switched my focus to mountain biking at the start of March.


----------



## drjeff (Apr 24, 2016)

Thought I was done 3 weeks ago, then I skied Killington yesterday.  Thought that was it. Now I just strapped my skis to my back pack and am about to go hike to ski the remaining patches at Mount Snow!! That will be it.... I think


----------



## yeggous (Apr 24, 2016)

Today is number 53. My new goal is 56. That's two days next weekend, and one more the following weekend. That day total is very weak for me, but that is the kind of year it was.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## snoseek (Apr 24, 2016)

Packing my stuff up, taking some afternoon turns at heavenly and driving to Utah for a day or two at snowbird tuesday and maybe wednesday. That will conclude my season.

Sent from my LG-H345 using Tapatalk


----------



## bdfreetuna (Apr 24, 2016)

Managed to get enough spring skiing in (even some mid-season spring skiing lol) to not look back in anger on this season.

Just took the skis out of the car today (for the 2nd time), so I guess it's official. Now the waiting begins 'till November.


----------



## Domeskier (Apr 25, 2016)

bdfreetuna said:


> Managed to get enough spring skiing in (even some mid-season spring skiing lol) to not look back in anger on this season.
> 
> Just took the skis out of the car today (for the 2nd time), so I guess it's official. Now the waiting begins 'till November.



You're sitting out tomorrow's pow day at K?


----------



## steamboat1 (Apr 25, 2016)

Domeskier said:


> You're sitting out tomorrow's pow day at K?


Even the woods should be in.


----------



## cdskier (Apr 25, 2016)

They're calling for up to 6 inches per K's website...could be one of the bigger pow days of the season!


----------



## Domeskier (Apr 26, 2016)

cdskier said:


> They're calling for up to 6 inches per K's website...could be one of the bigger pow days of the season!



I'm not quite sure that what I'm seeing on the cams could even be called a "dusting" but I have confidence that Tuna would have been enjoying face shots in the trees all day!


----------



## cdskier (Apr 26, 2016)

Domeskier said:


> I'm not quite sure that what I'm seeing on the cams could even be called a "dusting" but I have confidence that Tuna would have been enjoying face shots in the trees all day!



Sugarbush is pretty white on their webcams right now with a nice 1" or so! MRG posted an awesome video snow report too of the fresh snow!


----------



## Domeskier (Apr 26, 2016)

cdskier said:


> Sugarbush is pretty white on their webcams right now with a nice 1" or so! MRG posted an awesome video snow report too of the fresh snow!



Seems to be picking up a bit at K, too.  Get there out now, Tuna!


----------



## SIKSKIER (Apr 27, 2016)

Might have to ski Cannon one more time.Looks like somebody already beat me to it.


----------



## JDMRoma (Apr 27, 2016)

SIKSKIER said:


> Might have to ski Cannon one more time.Looks like somebody already beat me to it.



Yup saw that around 630 this morning 
Jealous !


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## steamboat1 (Apr 27, 2016)

At this point it probably depends on whether Killington is able definitively announce their closing day. Some years they announce beforehand that such & such date will be their last day. Last year they planned to open June 1 but because of conditions were unable to reopen & closed without announcement May 28. If I know beforehand I have a friend or two that likes to be there closing day & I'd make the trek with them. Otherwise I'm likely done for this season.


----------



## chuckstah (Apr 27, 2016)

49 in the books.  Skiing Sunday River 2 days this weekend, if they manage to open, to cross the 50 mark.  If SR pulls the plug I'll burn my last K voucher on Sunday to hit 50. If all goes well, K voucher will be saved for their closing day.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Apr 28, 2016)

Looks like your going to SR.
It's on!

We'll by skiing and riding this weekend to wrap up the 2015-16 winter season that started way back on October 19.


----------



## snoseek (Apr 28, 2016)

I thought i was done but its too wet down in the desert to ride mtb right now so ima gonna chase this moisture up to abasin. Then ill be done.

Sent from my LG-H345 using Tapatalk


----------



## yeggous (Apr 28, 2016)

SIKSKIER said:


> Looks like your going to SR.
> It's on!
> 
> We'll by skiing and riding this weekend to wrap up the 2015-16 winter season that started way back on October 19.



I'll be there.


----------



## boston_e (May 4, 2016)

Looks like I am not heading north this weekend after all... so with that in mind I think it is pretty safe to say that I am done.


----------



## dlague (May 11, 2016)

I am not hopefully another 6 weeks!


----------



## chuckstah (May 11, 2016)

K Fri and Saturday, if there's a weather window, and it looks good to me.  Hope the Ebay vouchers are good.  Cant beat $1. For 4.


----------



## catsup948 (May 11, 2016)

Can't go west.  But if their is still some snow in the East I can hike and ski June 1st I'll be there. Otherwise I'm done.


----------



## bdfreetuna (May 15, 2016)

Well I got up to Killington yesterday after all. Chalk it up. Now I think there's no way I could possibly not be "done".


----------



## ALLSKIING (May 16, 2016)

I'm done after this past weekend.


----------



## Dickc (May 16, 2016)

I was hoping to get one more to Killington before it closes, but with it not being groomed, I'm not going to go.  I met with a spine surgeon last week and in about one month I'm going to have the low back fixed.  Hope after that is done I can ski some bumps again.


----------



## chuckstah (May 16, 2016)

Dickc said:


> I was hoping to get one more to Killington before it closes, but with it not being groomed, I'm not going to go.  I met with a spine surgeon last week and in about one month I'm going to have the low back fixed.  Hope after that is done I can ski some bumps again.



Almost sure it will be groomed this coming Friday, as it was last week.  Snow will have to be moved to fill in the two thin areas, as well as the bridges to and from the lift, unless it is walk on.  Grooming lasted an hour or so Friday, and there were no monster bumps even at 1 when rain sent me packing.


----------



## steamboat1 (May 16, 2016)

I'm still game.


----------



## dlague (May 18, 2016)

Me too!


----------



## steamboat1 (May 26, 2016)

Sadly I'm done.


----------



## dlague (May 26, 2016)

At least 2 more weekends!


----------



## Savemeasammy (May 28, 2016)

I'm done.  

Killington was great this spring!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## abc (May 28, 2016)

Turned the heater off in the house and turn the AC on. 

Summer is here, finally for me.


----------



## thetrailboss (May 30, 2016)

Ended today.  45 days.  Now on to hiking and other adventures.


----------



## dlague (May 31, 2016)

Still going!  Probably two or thee more days into mid June - then we shall see!


----------



## sull1102 (Jun 1, 2016)

Finished today hiking Superstar, solid end to the worst season ever and my first day riding in June.


----------

